# I have bud break



## toddrod (Mar 17, 2012)

I now have leaves on all my muscadines and all my blackberrys.


----------



## jeepingchick (Mar 17, 2012)

YAYAYAYAYAYYAYAY
Can't wait to see pics all green n purdy here soon!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2012)

And another year of insanity begins!


----------



## JohnnyRico (Mar 18, 2012)

Same here in MD. Thursday of last week I found some flea beetles making babies on my vines and I remember this happening last year just before the buds started to activate. As I kicked off my first application of stylet oil Saturday morning I noticed green emerging. Very excited!!!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2012)

If I had budbreak this early I would be freaking out with worry. No way in he double hockey sticks would we make it until the end of may with no freeze.


----------



## JohnnyRico (Mar 18, 2012)

grapeman said:


> If I had budbreak this early I would be freaking out with worry. No way in he double hockey sticks would we make it until the end of may with no freeze.


 
Where's your location in relationship with Utica/Rome? Thats where my Chief of SStaff is from, and I know its much colder than where I am.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2012)

Well you can't go much farther north in NY and still be in the US.


----------



## JohnnyRico (Mar 18, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Well you can't go much farther north in NY and still be in the US.


 

That would be correct Sir!


----------



## FL Steve (Mar 18, 2012)

I feel your concern Rich, I am still pruning and it is like a waterfall out there. This has me more than a little nervous. The soft maples will probably pop this week and I have leaves on my lilacs already. I remember more than one snowstorm before the middle of April.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2012)

JohnnyRico said:


> That would be correct Sir!


 

I meant I couldn't be locatred much further north. I am 150 miles northeast of Utica/Rome- to me that is way south!


----------



## toddrod (Jun 19, 2012)

It appears I am going to have a bumper crop of muscadines this year. All of my vines are loaded down like I have never seen before.


----------

